# Undertale RP 18+



## Mary Doe (Apr 11, 2018)

So I kind of got into the fandom too late, but surely I can't be the only person still into it!
I'm looking for a 18+ Undertale RP so I ask that people interested are of age.
I can do it through PMs or Discord

I'd like to play Asriel (aged up version) and I'm looking mainly for an Asgore or Toriel, but accepting most other characters as well.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

hmmm interestin


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

im interested as long as i can be papyrus


----------



## Mary Doe (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> im interested as long as i can be papyrus


No problem with me. Do you prefer PMs or Discord?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> im interested as long as i can be papyrus


Nyeh heh heh!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

pms i cant use discord atm


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

Mary Doe said:


> So I kind of got into the fandom too late, but surely I can't be the only person still into it!
> I'm looking for a 18+ Undertale RP so I ask that people interested are of age.
> I can do it through PMs or Discord
> 
> I'd like to play Asriel (aged up version) and I'm looking mainly for an Asgore or Toriel, but accepting most other characters as well.


I'd like to join, I could be your 'Brother'


----------

